# Thinking of emigrating?



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

As of 1st July 2012, for points based visas, the application process has changed.

You will find everything you need to know about applying for a visa at Skillselect

From the Skillselect website you will be able to work out if you qualify for a visa.

You can still use the visa wizard to work out the best visa for you:

Australian Visa wizard - Visas & Immigration

*WHAT YOU NEED TO DO*

So the steps you will need to take for a general skilled visa are:

*SOL/CSOL*
Look here Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i) to see if your skills are on the list. If they are, woo hoo. If not, you're pretty much done and dusted before you start.

*STATE/TERRITORY SPONSORSHIP*
If you go down the State/Territory sponsorship route (maybe you don't have enough points for a general skilled visa or your skill may only be on the CSOL) here are the State/Territory websites.

ACT: *Home - Canberra - Create your future
NSW: Live & work in NSW - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
NT: Business and Skilled Migration
QLD: Skilled migration to Queensland, Australia
SA: https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/snol
TASMANIA: Migrating to Tasmania | Skilled migration
VICTORIA: Skilled Migrants - Live in Victoria
WA: http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/Pages/LivingInWesternAustralia.aspx

*CALCULATE POINTS:*
You will need to work out if you have enough points to be apple to apply.
http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-migration-fact-sheet.pdf

*SKILLS ASSESSMENT*
You will need to get a positive skills assessment. There are various assessment agencies depending on your skill set.

Australian Computer Society - ACS
Australian Nursing & Midwifery Accreditation Council | ANMAC
VETASSESS - Vocational Education Training and Assessment Services
TRA Migration Skills Assessment

*IELTS*
Not all applicants will need to take the IELTS test (proof of English language ability). Check the website to see if you will need to take the test.
http://www.ielts.org/test_takers_information.aspx

*SUBMIT YOUR EOI*
Once you have done all this, you are now ready to submit your EOI (Expression of Interest).

*MEDICALS & PCC*
Once your EOI has been submitted and accepted, after a loooong wait, you will be asked to provide a police check and carry out a medical.

*Medicals*: Contact Us
*Police Checks*: http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf


*USING AN AGENT*
If you decide to use a migration agent, always make sure they are members of MARA (Migration Agents Registration Authority) or MIA (Migration Institute of Australia). Ring at least 3 agents to compare what they will do for you and how much their fees are.

Migration Agents Registration Authority

Migration Institute of Australia

I always think it’s wise to phone an agent when you’re just starting out. Their first consultation is usually free, without obligation. It could save you no end of time getting the right facts at the very start.

And lastly, look at the sticky at the top of the forum page "please read.....". There's heaps of info that you'll find very useful. 

Good luck!

Dolly


----------

